# Workout tracker app for phone?



## Elivo (Jul 7, 2018)

Can anyone recommend a decent workout log app?  I want to keep track of my workouts as far as weights, reps and such, im not one to want to carry around a notebook and a pen, i dont like taking a bunch of stuff to the gym with me, pretty much just water bottle and belt/straps. (when i pick a belt that is)

But i want to be able to use something a little neater than just the notepad feature on my phone, thats what ive used in the past and while it does the job, its a bit of a pain in the ass to keep updating it and add to it.

Dont need anything real flashy, just something simple that lets me track lifts and weight/reps done.


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 7, 2018)

I don’t know about yours, but my phone is a non-stop distraction factory of e-mails, txts and phone calls. I purposely use a notebook and pen so I can leave that sh$t in the locker room and focus on what’s at hand.


----------



## andy (Jul 7, 2018)

i don't use any app's or I write down anything. When your at the gym u supposed to work out not take notes or track something at the phone. Use the time wisely - listen to your body. But be critical to yourself.

I often see these guys with notebooks in my gym and any gyms i spent a decent time in. And non of them get anywhere. They are at the same point where they where a year ago or 6month ago. to workout you need passion not a pen or some fancy apps


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 7, 2018)

andy said:


> i don't use any app's or I write down anything. When your at the gym u supposed to work out not take notes or track something at the phone. Use the time wisely - listen to your body. But be critical to yourself.
> 
> I often see these guys with notebooks in my gym and any gyms i spent a decent time in. And non of them get anywhere. They are at the same point where they where a year ago or 6month ago. to workout you need passion not a pen or some fancy apps



I will respectfully disagree.  I use a note book so that I can track progress and note how different variables affect my workouts and I use it  motivation; if I got 10 reps last time my goal is 11 this time.

As far as it taking away from passion, I find it to be the exact opposite. Every workout has a plan and rep/weight goals that I am going to work like a mofo to achieve.


----------



## Elivo (Jul 7, 2018)

I have to agree with dk, while I don’t use a note book cause I don’t like carrying it around and my hand writing is for shit, I do want to track my work. No way I’m going to remember what weight I used for how many reps for each thing I do, and knowing that and going for heavier/higher reps keeps track of improvement. 

I know not everyone does it, but I don’t see doing it as a waste of time and not using your time in the gym wisely


----------



## Viduus (Jul 7, 2018)

These days I leave my phone in the locker so I can concentrate but here’s the ones I’ve used.

Strong: most popular and a decent UI
Liftium: my favorite interface but I’m not sure it’s supported anymore

A lot of others are program specific. I think there’s a few 5x5 but I’ve never run that. My biggest issue is you can’t export your data when switching between any of these.

I don’t have the same experience as DK or Andy but I’ve started doing a cross between the two. I generally just listen to my body and I’m slowly switching more towards DC and FST7 style training so you can tell when you’re being intense enough. I’ve started occasionally recording the weight and volume of key lifts to make sure I’m progressing. Without that I subconsciously tend to stay the same or increase volume and get lazy with going heavier. DK has a strong point there.


----------



## Elivo (Jul 7, 2018)

Thanks vid, I’ll check them out, not so much worried about extracting it from one to the other so that won’t be an issue.

oh and as far as it being a distraction, I have a pretty boring social life so my phone isn’t going off at all while I’m at the gym lol


----------



## Viduus (Jul 7, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Thanks vid, I’ll check them out, not so much worried about extracting it from one to the other so that won’t be an issue.
> 
> oh and as far as it being a distraction, I have a pretty boring social life so my phone isn’t going off at all while I’m at the gym lol



My either but it’s still a little distraction. I get where Andy’s coming from. 

You know from my other responses I’m pretty extreme with low rest times. I found always setting my phone down somewhere or taking time to enter stuff between sets was getting me out of the “flow” of it. 99% of people spend a small eternity between sets so most wouldn’t notice or care. 

Im guessing by Andy’s physique that he doesn’t spend to much time screwing around between sets lol.


----------



## Viduus (Jul 7, 2018)

Just checked, it’s “Strong” not “Heavy”. I’ll update my original post.


----------



## Elivo (Jul 7, 2018)

Oh I didn’t intent to plug shit in between sets, I’ll remember stuff long enough to put it in going from one excercise to the next lol, I’ll still keep things moving along with the low rest times, but i also will have my workout entered ahead of time so I only have to worry about plugging in weight and reps


----------



## Viduus (Jul 7, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Oh I didn’t intent to plug shit in between sets, I’ll remember stuff long enough to put it in going from one excercise to the next lol, I’ll still keep things moving along with the low rest times, but i also will have my workout entered ahead of time so I only have to worry about plugging in weight and reps




I forgot you plan things out much more then me. Try Strong first, you can create custom routines and pick them when you start a workout. Then you’re just hitting a check mark to say your done with that set. I think it’ll fit your style pretty damn well.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 7, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> I don’t know about yours, but my phone is a non-stop distraction factory of e-mails, txts and phone calls. I purposely use a notebook and pen so I can leave that sh$t in the locker room and focus on what’s at hand.



OMG....I have notebooks that go back YEARS...lol...love written logs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 7, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> OMG....I have notebooks that go back YEARS...lol...love written logs!!!!!!!!!!



It must be a trip to go back and look at some of your old stuff!


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 7, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> It must be a trip to go back and look at some of your old stuff!




Way back......hell yes :32 (20):


----------



## Elivo (Jul 7, 2018)

Viduus said:


> I forgot you plan things out much more then me. Try Strong first, you can create custom routines and pick them when you start a workout. Then you’re just hitting a check mark to say your done with that set. I think it’ll fit your style pretty damn well.



Yeah I do like to have my stuff planned out ahead of time, there is something to be said about just free wheeling it, but I find myself spending more time figuring out what to do next rather than just going to next lift lol. I looked at strong, seems pretty good so far.


----------



## snake (Jul 7, 2018)

I have been using the Pen and a notebook app for 30 years brother. Go old school!


----------



## Elivo (Jul 7, 2018)

snake said:


> I have been using the Pen and a notebook app for 30 years brother. Go old school!



Lol yeah snake i would but I also know I wouldn’t bother lugging the book along to the gym, also I probably wouldn’t be able to read what’s I wrote down lol!


----------



## monster-ish (Jul 8, 2018)

Strong is my favorite workout tracker


----------



## Elivo (Jul 8, 2018)

Strong seems ok, I can load my stuff in so I’ll just have to add the weight/reps. Have to get creative about how i load it since you can only do 3 workouts for free and I don’t think I want to pay monthly to use it


----------



## andy (Jul 9, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> I will respectfully disagree.  I use a note book so that I can track progress and note how different variables affect my workouts and I use it  motivation; if I got 10 reps last time my goal is 11 this time.
> 
> As far as it taking away from passion, I find it to be the exact opposite. Every workout has a plan and rep/weight goals that I am going to work like a mofo to achieve.



it's very possible, Its just that I haven't experienced and seen any one taking notes and actually working hard ,pushing hard and beyond  that is why I'm a bit sceptical. And I would love to see someone to show me the opposite.


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 9, 2018)

andy said:


> it's very possible, Its just that I haven't experienced and seen any one taking notes and actually working hard ,pushing hard and beyond  that is why I'm a bit sceptical. And I would love to see someone to show me the opposite.



Look me up if you’re ever in the US


----------



## Elivo (Jul 9, 2018)

andy said:


> it's very possible, Its just that I haven't experienced and seen any one taking notes and actually working hard ,pushing hard and beyond  that is why I'm a bit sceptical. And I would love to see someone to show me the opposite.



I don’t see nearly as many people with a notebook in hand as I used to, but most of the ones that I see that do have one are working their asses off lol, those are usually the ones that are serious about what they do in the gym. Not saying by any means that if you don’t use one you’re not working hard, but that has been my exp just about forever!


----------



## Elivo (Jul 12, 2018)

So for anyone interested the strong app is the rout im going. It’s nice enough I even sprang for the one year sub on it. Now ill be able to program in all 6 days of my ppl routine and keep track of everything I lift and how many times. Nice call Vid


----------



## BRICKS (Jul 12, 2018)

andy said:


> it's very possible, Its just that I haven't experienced and seen any one taking notes and actually working hard ,pushing hard and beyond  that is why I'm a bit sceptical. And I would love to see someone to show me the opposite.



Stop by my place.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 12, 2018)

I'm a notebook kind of guy also. The only app I use is when we go for walks or when I push mow my yard. I don't know how accurate it is but it gives me a general idea on distance


----------



## Elivo (Jul 12, 2018)

HydroEJP88 said:


> I'm a notebook kind of guy also. The only app I use is when we go for walks or when I push mow my yard. I don't know how accurate it is but it gives me a general idea on distance



I would either forget the book in the gym, just flat out not take it or wouldn’t be able to read what I wrote down in it lol. I don’t care for taking stuff with me to the gym, I got my water bottle and belt/straps. And i don’t even have the belt yet. I have never been a gym bag person lol, but more power to you guys that use the notebooks


----------



## Hazelnut (Jul 13, 2018)

I downloaded fat secret this week
 You can log in exercise and calories.


----------



## DonaldPump (Jul 16, 2018)

I’ve tried a few,8-fit, workouts (anytime fitness) and I stopped using them within 3 days. It’s a pain in the ass to take out my phone and enter weight and reps, select excersizes etc.  I found myself resting too long between sets and shelved it.  You are probably better off just using the notes app on your phone honestly


----------



## Elivo (Jul 16, 2018)

DonaldPump said:


> I’ve tried a few,8-fit, workouts (anytime fitness) and I stopped using them within 3 days. It’s a pain in the ass to take out my phone and enter weight and reps, select excersizes etc.  I found myself resting too long between sets and shelved it.  You are probably better off just using the notes app on your phone honestly



in have everything already loaded in so I just have to add weight and rep. Takes all of 5 seconds to do


----------

